# AS-I Bus Kabel prüfen



## Abdul (7 Juli 2009)

Hallole!

Wie kann ich ohne Master oder Slaves ein Kabel auf AS-I Bus tauglichkeit prüfen.

Hintergrund ist der, ich leite eine Kabelkonfektion wo Kunden diverse Konfektionierte Kabel haben wollen, halt nach Kundenspezifikation.

Leider teilen uns unsere Kunden in den wenigsten Fällen den Anwendungsbereich mit.

So kam es das ein Kunde eine konfektionierte 7x1,5mm² Leitung wollte.

Gut, konfektioniert und auf Durchgang, Vertauschung, Kurzschluss getestet und rausgeschickt.

Ein paar Tage später ruft der Kunde an und meint sein AS-I Bus geht net..
Klasse, wie kann man auch in einer 7x1,5mm² 3 AS-I Busse unterbringen.

Wir haben uns dann mit unserem Kabelhersteller in verbindung gesetzt und der drehte uns eine 2x1,5 Rundleitung sowie eine 4x1,5 Rundleitung an.

Das Ende vom Lied ist das ich heute unserem Kunden gesagt habe das wir zwingend die Gelbe Codierte AS-I Orginalleitung einsetzen müssen, da alles andere nicht funktioniert.

Nun meine Frage, kann ich wie es z.B. der CableIQ von Fluke macht http://www.flukenetworks.com/fnet/en-us/products/CableIQ+Qualification+Tester/Overview.htm nur halt mit Ethernet Kabeln, ein Kabel auf AS-I Qualität, resp. tauglichkeit testen, ohne das Kabel gleich in einer AS-I umgebung anklemmen zu müssen.

Da da wer eine Idee...

Ich wäre sehr verbunden..

Vielen Dank
Gruß
     Abbu


----------



## MSB (7 Juli 2009)

Sorry, aber irgendwie kann ich das absolut nicht nachvollziehen.

ASI ist mit Sicherheit eines der robustesten Bussysteme überhaupt...
Ich habe auch schon 2 ASI-Stränge in einem 5x1,5 untergebracht und das ganze funktioniert jetzt über Jahre absolut problemlos.
Und das aber in einer Hardcore-Industrie-Umgebung, mit jeder Menge großen FU geregelten Antrieben (Extruder)
in der Umgebung, und teilweise kabelmäßig sogar direkt nebeneinander.

Also kurz um, wenn der ASI-Bus nicht funktioniert, dann liegt das imho nicht am Kabeltyp ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Abdul (8 Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Wie sich nun herausstellt war das alles heisse Luft, da die Fehler
aus welchem Grund auch immer, anscheinend auf die Bihl+Wiedemann komponenten zurückzuführen sind.

Nichtsdestotroz suche ich eine Lösung für o.g. Problem.

Schankedön

Abdul


----------



## MSB (8 Juli 2009)

ASI hat keine "besonderen" Anforderungen an Kabel spezifiziert ...

Auch an der Gelben Profilleitung ist außer der Form und dem selbstheilenden Kunsstoff (ASI-Komponenten werden auf das Kabel nur "aufgeklipst"),
absolut kein besonderes oder bewußtes konstruktives Merkmal.

Heißt: Wenn du die Kabel wie du es ja scheinbar getan hast, auf Durchgang / Vertauschung / Isolation prüfst,
dann hast du eigentlich alles überprüft was einzuhalten ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 Juli 2009)

hallo,
ich gebe msb recht asi ist recht robust, bei ifm gibt es eine installationshilfe für den asi bus, dort sind auch vorschläge für kabel, aber 3x asi bus in einem kabel*ROFL* ist doch etwas happig.


----------



## Abdul (10 Juli 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> Warum denn einfach, wenn man auch Siemens einsetzen kann!


 

Lol, ja, wir haben unsere Kunden immer gefragt...

Woll'n se was funktioniert oder was von Siemens?

Spass beiseite, das Thema hat sich erledigt.

Unser Kunde hat uns nun mitgeteilt, das die Anlage gestern Stundenlang
ohne Ausfälle lief.

Aber erst nachdem se ein weiteres ASI Netzteil sowie einen Repeater und einen Busabschluß verbaut hatten.

Tja, keine schlechte Idee bei 90 METER ASI BUS

:sw12:

Hätte da 475 Meter orginal ASI Leitung 2x1,5 TPE (also Schleppfähig) abzugeben...*ROFL*

Wer solche Kunden hat braucht keinen Insolvenzverwalter..

Thx allen die mir geholfen haben, resp. helfen wollten...

Abbu


----------



## ASiExperte (11 Juli 2009)

Hallo. Es tut mir richtig leid, wenn man mit AS interface Probleme hat. Dies ist aber in der Regel nicht auf irgendwelche Komponenten zurückzuführen, sondern meistens auf nicht ordnungsgemässe Leitungen, nicht angeschlossene Betriebserde und EMV gerechte Leitungsführung. AS interface Bus ist für 2-adrige Leitungen konzipiert, die nicht verdrillt sind. Sobald man aber mehrere Busse in ein Kabel legt, wird die EMV-Gefahr sehr hoch. Zum Beispiel Übersprechen von einem Bus auf den anderen. Also lieber für jeden ASi Bus ein extra Kabel legen. Dies hat auch den Vorteil, dass man evtl. Erweiterungen später sehr einfach durchführen kann. Bitte nicht immer gleich auf die Komponenten schimpfen. Es gibt eine interessante Webseite des ASi Konsortiums. Dort gibt es auch ein kleines "how-to". www.as-interface.net
Beste Grüße
Der AsiExperte


----------

